# broadcom 4401

## alshain

Hello folks,

  Does anyone know if the broadcom 4401 10/100 ethernet chip is supported under linux. I ask as it's used by a couple of new motherboards instead of the more usual realtek chip and is narrowing down my choice of what to buy at the moment. I haven't found any information on it anywhere but according to the gentoo stats page somebody is using the 4401. I'd be interested to find out how.   :Smile: 

            Andrew

----------

## Chris W

There appears to be some support in the 2.5.xx development kernels, but I've had no luck actually making it work with my integrated NIC.

----------

## alshain

In the time since I posted the first message I've discovered that Broadcom actually produce linux drivers for the 4401. I haven't tried them yet but they're distributed with the windows drivers and apparently other people have got them working with no problems...

                 Andrew

----------

## Chris W

Yes.  They weren't on my motherboard distribution disc but with a bit of digging and guesswork at Asus I found the drivers.   They build and appear to work under 2.4.20.

For anyone else wanting them they can be found inside this bundle of about 16 MB.  Anybody found a Linux only distribution?

----------

## Mikey

I just brought home a new computer with an ASUS P4PE motherboard. It has the onboard BCM4401 chipset. The Linux driver is on the CD for the motherboard. Tarball and instructions for installing it. Question is can I compile and install the driver with a Stage 1 installation? Anybody have any experience? I'll go ahead and try.

Mikey

----------

## rmsds

I also have a P4PE but with Gigabit Ethernet:

```
02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)
```

It's very very easy to make it work, with 2.4.20 kernel, I just select tigon3 from the Gigabit Ethernet Section... Maybe there is a similar module but in the 10/100 section. I found out when I booted up with the live CD, it automagically detected and installed the driver!

----------

